# Dumpin the dish



## Thalador (Nov 27, 2006)

After being a loyal E* customer for 6 years I have decided to go with FiosTV now that it is available in my area. I have been disappointed, as are alot of folks, with the HD efforts being put out by dish. When I called to cancel and said that I was disappointed with their HD offerings the woman said "We have more HD channels than anyone right now" which isnt the case. She then graciously offered me 5$ off my bill for 3 months if I stayed. I declined.

I really liked the quality of E* but they are certainly not doing anything to retain customers.

Good luck to you all


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Please report back on how you like the FIOS DVR. I tried cable, and went back to Dish. Retention offered me the 722 for $50 after rebate, could have gotten the 622 for FAR, but $50 saves me having to add an extra hard drive. 

As far as the cable DVR, STAY AWAY, STAY FAR AWAY. After being a satellite customer for around 10 years, there is no way to tolerate the picture quality or guide/menu with TW cable.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope Dish stops this nonsense thas they have more HD channels when it is clear that Direct Tv has the most now. 

All I ask from Dish is to be honest. If Dish shows that they will be mis leading I think it will back fire and Dish will have a high Churn rate.

Dish please be the company you were six years ago honest and helpfull to your customers not like today.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Thalador said:


> When I called to cancel and said that I was disappointed with their HD offerings the woman said "We have more HD channels than anyone right now" which isnt the case. She then graciously offered me 5$ off my bill for 3 months if I stayed. I declined.
> 
> I really liked the quality of E* but they are certainly not doing anything to retain customers.
> 
> Good luck to you all


they shouldnt lie like that..
I knwo they willcatch up soon enough with Direct but to live in denial is just not professional at all..and that 5 buck a month thing for 3months is really pathetic and insulting


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

wheeeeeeeew! Lots of people leavin Dish Net these days


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

ClaudeR said:


> Please report back on how you like the FIOS DVR. I tried cable, and went back to Dish. Retention offered me the 722 for $50 after rebate, could have gotten the 622 for FAR, but $50 saves me having to add an extra hard drive.
> 
> As far as the cable DVR, STAY AWAY, STAY FAR AWAY. After being a satellite customer for around 10 years, there is no way to tolerate the picture quality or guide/menu with TW cable.


I have the 722, 622 and two Fios DVRs. The Fios DVR is not bad. I actually prefer
the Fios DVR for one function. That is recording a network show (say CBS, ABC, etc.). Then 20 minutes after the show starts (one hour show), I start watching the show from the beginning, fast forward through the commercials, and at some
point I pause the show by exiting to get food or do something else for two minutes and when I come back to the DVR recordings, the Fios DVR gives me a selection to resume the show where I paused, while it is still recording the show.
The Dish 722 or 622 does not give me this option while still recording. As I said in
a previous post, I went to Europe for 16 days in August and my two Fios DVRs
did not miss one show that I had scheduled to record while I was away. Worked
flawlessly.

It does not matter who has the most HD, it matters who has the HD channels that
you want to watch. Fios has NESN HD and CSNNE HD. E* does not, but will
most likely get these channels within the next two weeks to the next two years. Fios provides all 7 locals in HD, including PBS, CW and MY. PBS just started Masterpiece Theatre this past sunday night in HD. First time ever for PBS. E* only provides 4 HD locals as we all know. And Fios does not charge for HD or locals.

At the moment I have four programming sources, OTA, Fios, E* and Comcast.
This past saturday night, I went to the theater, was home at 10:30 and between
10:30 and 1:00 AM, I watched the end of the Red Sox Indians game OTA which
I was recording on my E* 722 and E* 622, I watched the Flyers 3-2 OT win over Carolina on my Fios DVR in HD from CSN Philly HD (only available to me on Fios and Comcast but I do not have the Comcast tier), the Sixers preseason win over the Celtics (only available to me on E* NBA League Pass and recorded on both my
E* 722 and 622) and my two youngest children's high school football game (only
available to me on Comcast channel 8) recorded on my Sony HDD 500. 
Sunday morning, I skipped watching Saturday night live because it was a rerun
(which was recorded on both of my Fios DVRs).

So much for DVRs and multitasking. I made good use of all four programming sources and three different brand DVRs (E*, Fios and Sony) simultaneously.
And I still have my 20 plus year old VCR hooked up and working.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

Hound said:


> I have the 722, 622 and two Fios DVRs. The Fios DVR is not bad. I actually prefer
> the Fios DVR for one function. That is recording a network show (say CBS, ABC, etc.). Then 20 minutes after the show starts (one hour show), I start watching the show from the beginning, fast forward through the commercials, and at some
> point I pause the show by exiting to get food or do something else for two minutes and when I come back to the DVR recordings, the Fios DVR gives me a selection to resume the show where I paused, while it is still recording the show.
> The Dish 722 or 622 does not give me this option while still recording.


I might be misunderstanding you, but I just watched a show the other night while it was being DVR'd...


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

klegg said:


> I might be misunderstanding you, but I just watched a show the other night while it was being DVR'd...


Yes, I can watch a show on the 722 or 622 while being DVR'd as well. But if you
pause the show and exit, and then want to resume watching while it is still recording, the 722 or 622 takes you back to the beginning. The Fios DVR does not.


----------



## Thalador (Nov 27, 2006)

The whole thing that bothered me was the CSR telling me dish has the most. She suggested I recheck the sites I got that info from. I was actually sorry to go, but I feel as though I had no choice. I tried to downgrade my package, everything+hd, but if you do that the dvr fee's kick in and you end up paying the same. 

Sorry Charlie


----------



## Brandie (May 12, 2007)

We just spent the weekend with our son and family over in Tampa. He recently signed on with FIOS, dumping Bright House. The picture was good but I had trouble getting past the airplane that kept taking off!!!

What I mean by that is: The cooling fan in the receiver was constantly starting and stopping.

JC


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Brandie said:


> We just spent the weekend with our son and family over in Tampa. He recently signed on with FIOS, dumping Bright House. The picture was good but I had trouble getting past the airplane that kept taking off!!!
> 
> What I mean by that is: The cooling fan in the receiver was constantly starting and stopping.
> 
> JC


I have not noticed that. I have a Fios DVR less than five feet from the foot of
my bed. The Dish Network 622 in the bed room is much noisier.


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hound said:


> E* only provides 4 HD locals as we all know.


This caught my attention because I'm a new E* user. I signed up for locals and HD. I was led to believe that my locals (which broadcast in HD) would be received in HD. Well, none of them are.

Which 4 HD locals are you referring to?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

champion6 said:


> This caught my attention because I'm a new E* user. I signed up for locals and HD. I was led to believe that my locals (which broadcast in HD) would be received in HD. Well, none of them are.
> 
> Which 4 HD locals are you referring to?


ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox. E* does not provide PBS, CW and MY. Also, E* does not
provide HD locals everywhere. I believe the HD local footprint is a little more than
50 percent of the US. But E* is working to provide HD locals in more areas.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

Can you guys not get OTA HD? Man, I get most of HD locals with Dish, but I couldn't do w/o my OTA HD locals. I can watch multiple games n HD, while PiP and DVR another. It's the only way to go. Plus, when weather outages occur, I can go to OTA w/o any problems...


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

klegg said:


> Can you guys not get OTA HD? Man, I get most of HD locals with Dish, but I couldn't do w/o my OTA HD locals. I can watch multiple games n HD, while PiP and DVR another. It's the only way to go. Plus, when weather outages occur, I can go to OTA w/o any problems...


Yes, that's what I'm doing now, but...

E* system was installed last Friday at 5 P.M. Didn't notice that locals were SD until after the installer left. Called E* Friday night, Saturday morning and Sunday morning - each time I got a different answer. By Sunday morning it's clear to me that I'm only going to get locals in SD - period. Went out to my garage and found rabbit ears that I can't even guess how old they are. Connected them to the back of the 722, searched and added about 6 HDs. Just in time for the NASCAR race on ABC!

I'm just pissed at E* for being misled: "Sign up now and you will be watching the World Series in HD."


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

champion6 said:


> Yes, that's what I'm doing now, but...
> 
> E* system was installed last Friday at 5 P.M. Didn't notice that locals were SD until after the installer left. Called E* Friday night, Saturday morning and Sunday morning - each time I got a different answer. By Sunday morning it's clear to me that I'm only going to get locals in SD - period. Went out to my garage and found rabbit ears that I can't even guess how old they are. Connected them to the back of the 722, searched and added about 6 HDs. Just in time for the NASCAR race on ABC!
> 
> I'm just pissed at E* for being misled: "Sign up now and you will be watching the World Series in HD."


When I first had Dish HD, Dish did not provide HD locals. Cable did, so I had cable
as well. But I put up an OTA antenna on my roof, because I am 40 miles from
the signal to get OTA HD that was not provided by cable. I had Dish HD locals for
a while, but I do not have them any more. I still have cable HD locals. But I use
my OTA locals most of the time. The reception is great and in February 2009,
when the digital changeover occurs, HD local reception will be very easy for all
channels. You are lucky that rabbit ears work.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

I got the whole "We have more HD channels that anyone else" B.S. that E* fed me the first time I went to sign up...I saw through it and took it for what it was but it's obvious that they are not.

Still, the guy at E* didn't lie to me half as much as the joker I spoke to over at D*.


----------



## Wind_River (Feb 6, 2006)

champion6 said:


> I'm just pissed at E* for being misled: "Sign up now and you will be watching the World Series in HD."


Had you checked here first, you probably would have been encouraged to go to the E* website where you can enter your zip code and will be told whether or not you get HD locals.

When I go to the website and put in my zip code, I know exactly what I qualify for.

The website says:

"Get your local channels in HD! Click here for availability"

If you didn't do that, I don't think that you were misled. I'd think that with a significant investment, you'd do as much research as possible.....(including asking here if you didn't want to trouble yourself with doing your own research.)

If a CSR in India told you that you'd get them (locals in HD), then you probably have a case to cancel your committment. If you ASSUMED that you'd get HD locals, then most here will probably not have much sympathy. (but I am sorry that you're unhappy. I hate it when anyone is unhappy.)


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Thalador said:


> After being a loyal E* customer for 6 years I have decided to go with FiosTV now that it is available in my area. I have been disappointed, as are alot of folks, with the HD efforts being put out by dish. When I called to cancel and said that I was disappointed with their HD offerings the woman said "We have more HD channels than anyone right now" which isnt the case. She then graciously offered me 5$ off my bill for 3 months if I stayed. I declined.
> 
> I really liked the quality of E* but they are certainly not doing anything to retain customers.
> 
> Good luck to you all


Have you switched already?If not,make sure fios can see satellites where you live.
I also am switching too,but to direct,i wont cancel dish till direct is up and running.


----------



## Thalador (Nov 27, 2006)

mkpolley said:


> Have you switched already?If not,make sure fios can see satellites where you live.
> I also am switching too,but to direct,i wont cancel dish till direct is up and running.


Why would FIOS need to see satellites?

Anyway - Got a call from Dish last night at 8pm (kinda pissed me off) offering to beat the deal I am getting with verizon. So the CSR's cant help but apparently someone can. I said no, he sounded like he was in a bar.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

Thalador said:


> Why would FIOS need to see satellites?
> 
> Anyway - Got a call from Dish last night at 8pm (kinda pissed me off) offering to beat the deal I am getting with verizon. So the CSR's cant help but apparently someone can. I said no, he sounded like he was in a bar.


I think that Dish may be more focused on a possible to sale of their DBS business to AT&T and refactoring their business to an IPTV provider to smaller calble providers in the technology spin-off. Until they get some more birds in the sky they will find it difficult to compete with Direct-TV.

The cost to upgrade all their sunscribers to HD is going to be huge in all areas (Plant, Birds + Receivers/DVRs). Maybe the have decided that they can't win this one and are selling out to AT&T who has deeper pockets and need the triple play/quad play.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hound said:


> Yes, I can watch a show on the 722 or 622 while being DVR'd as well. But if you
> pause the show and exit, and then want to resume watching while it is still recording, the 722 or 622 takes you back to the beginning. The Fios DVR does not.


AFAIK, if you are watching a show that is still recording, you can pause and unpause and resume where you left off. If you exit, don't understand why you would, then you hit DVR twice, select your show and the first button in the control list is resume.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

klegg said:


> Can you guys not get OTA HD? Man, I get most of HD locals with Dish, but I couldn't do w/o my OTA HD locals. I can watch multiple games n HD, while PiP and DVR another. It's the only way to go. Plus, when weather outages occur, I can go to OTA w/o any problems...


In my case I would be lost without the OTA. In the SF Bay Area there are many alternate DTV channels (alternates to the -00 main channels). For example, Channel 9 (PBS) has 5 alternates. I was watching Nova last night on 09-01 in HD via OTA. The 09-00 (via satellite) is in SD. And on the alternate channels is where the reruns are broadcast. If you missed a Sunday night show you might pick it up on Monday or Tuesday. Eventually, satellite space available, these might be broadcast by E*, but not now.

John


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> wheeeeeeeew! Lots of people leavin Dish Net these days


Can you please provide a source to backup this statement? Do you have quantitative information on a decrease in Dish Network subscribers? Thanks.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> AFAIK, if you are watching a show that is still recording, you can pause and unpause and resume where you left off. If you exit, don't understand why you would, then you hit DVR twice, select your show and the first button in the control list is resume.


You might want to exit to see how the baseball game is going or something else.
When I pause and then exit, look at something else, then go back to recorded
shows and want to watch what I am recording, the resume option is not there.
I have to start from the beginning and fast forward to where I left off.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Hound said:


> You might want to exit to see how the baseball game is going or something else.
> When I pause and then exit, look at something else, then go back to recorded
> shows and want to watch what I am recording, the resume option is not there.
> I have to start from the beginning and fast forward to where I left off.


But...if you pause then press swap rather than "exit" to watch something else, then swap back, the pause is indeed held. That way you can avoid the recorded shows screen.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

elbodude said:


> But...if you pause then press swap rather than "exit" to watch something else, then swap back, the paus is indeed held. That way you can avoid the recorded shows screen.


Thank you. I will try that. I was unaware of it.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Wind_River said:


> Had you checked here first, you probably would have been encouraged to go to the E* website where you can enter your zip code and will be told whether or not you get HD locals.
> 
> When I go to the website and put in my zip code, I know exactly what I qualify for.
> 
> ...


hell no...they wont let him cancel or do anything...I have been back and forth several times because one csr tells me different than another..several times. I get the auto response of "I am sorry they told you that sir, but that is incorrect...is there anything else i can help you with today?"

I was told the other day that they are STILL the leader in HD...i had to list the channels that D* has on right now that we dont...then i got it again..."i understand your concern sir....is there anything else i can help you with?"

One lady even tried to tell me "well they may say they have those channels, but trust me they don't...those channels are not offered in HD"...to which my reply was " oh really? Because I JUST left my buddy's house....where WE WERE WATCHING THEM IN HD!" she answered "yes sir...what else can i do for you today?"....lol

coming up on a month since D* started making good on it's promise...47 HD channels launched since then...surprise surprise...no charlie chat this month....WHERE ARE YOU CHARLIE? Maybe we should send the angels out to look for him....lol


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Hound said:


> Thank you. I will try that. I was unaware of it.


Yeah give it a shot.

The "sticky" (hold the pause) buffers are fairly new to the 622 with a recent software upgrade. When I 1st got the 622, the buffer would not hold the pause when I swapped tuners, that was pretty annoying coming from a DirecTivo box. But Dish has fixed that issue.


----------



## Wind_River (Feb 6, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> hell no...they wont let him cancel or do anything...I have been back and forth several times because one csr tells me different than another..several times. I get the auto response of "I am sorry they told you that sir, but that is incorrect...is there anything else i can help you with today?"


OK.....I was wrong then. Probably just wishful thinking on my part.

Probably worth paying the cancellation penalty rather than paying 18 months worth of full fees for a service he's not happy with.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Wind_River said:


> OK.....I was wrong then. Probably just wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> Probably worth paying the cancellation penalty rather than paying 18 months worth of full fees for a service he's not happy with.


yeah i tossed that idea around too....but $240 is pretty steep.

I had the same "wrong info" problem at charter....but they owned up to it, and gave away freebies, to make up for the customer being screwed over...you would think a bigger company would do the same....silly us


----------



## Thalador (Nov 27, 2006)

I am hoping I dont get flamed here, but I think I made a huge mistake. Fios tv might have clearer SD, and it does, but the dvr and menu system is horrible! I canceled my e* service but may try to reinstate it. Has anyone ever tried to do this? Will they just turn it back on or will they say I need to re-sign up?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thalador,

I won't flame you... but this is an excellent time to point out why companies (Dish, DirecTV included) don't always go out of their way to keep every existing customer. You are a perfect example of someone who left for greener pastures, and now wants to come back.

FIOS is not even a blip on the optional radar where I live so I haven't paid much attention to it as a viable option. It may be several years away from being offered where I am.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

No FLAME here. Tell us what brand of DVR it was so others will know to stay away from it if they do opt for FIOS in their area.


----------



## Thalador (Nov 27, 2006)

The DVR is the motorola 6416. Complete trash it seems.. I may call dish to see what they have to say. Would a normal csr be able to deal with this or should I ask for someone else?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Thalador,
> 
> I won't flame you... but this is an excellent time to point out why companies (Dish, DirecTV included) don't always go out of their way to keep every existing customer. You are a perfect example of someone who left for greener pastures, and now wants to come back.
> 
> FIOS is not even a blip on the optional radar where I live so I haven't paid much attention to it as a viable option. It may be several years away from being offered where I am.


Yeah, I gotta agree...you may hear a bunch of us complain about things at D* or E*....but not enough to go FIOS....you _may_ get what your looking for from a csr...but don't count on it...i would just aim for tech support on the menu...they should help you more than the Philippines.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

zlensman said:


> Can you please provide a source to backup this statement? Do you have quantitative information on a decrease in Dish Network subscribers? Thanks.


I would bet that you won't get a response to your question. A lot of information that is stated here, is here say or speculation, and is said based on emotion instead of fact.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Started looking at the HD channel line up over at D*, and thought about moving over, as my contract is coming up. There are some channels they have, that I fine interesting, Speed, SciFi, and some of the Movie Channels( I do find it interesting that they do offer both the East and West in HD, instead of just the East Feed as E* does). As I spent more time looking things over, Most of the channels I want are still in the Future, Near future, and I have almost all of the current ones anyways. Called over to D* to ask some questions, and get some pricing and couldn't get an answer on a few Questions, some of the Channels they list as HD, in D* program guide,SciFIHD, USAHD, CNNHD, FXHD, MGMHD don't say its HD Content. , TNTHD, TBSHD, ESPN, ESPN2 and others say they are. It seemed to be a mix,and confusing, CSR's(and whats new about frontline CSR's)couldn't give me answer on that either.

Then I started looking at the Hardware, thats when I decided that all this talk is to show they have new channels, cause they don't want you to pay much attention to there HD recievers.
The idea of not having Dual Tuners, with PiP, adding an external drive, that replaces the internal drive, instead of Adding to the internal drive(Granted it doesn't cost $40 to activate)

Looks like some of the channels D* is offering is just upconverted SD, nothing done in HD, and I can get upconverted SD with a 722. The idea of Spike, Speed, CMT, CSTV is great, but they don't do any HD programming(Yet) and its still just upconverted SD content. I have watched BSG in HD on Universal, and wasn't overly impressed, looked good, but was wanting more, shows what Happens, when a Show that should be done in HD isn't and then moved to a HD format, and the SciFi channel seems to becoming the monster channel, except for Friday nights.
I really like the 38(new) channels they offer, with only a few, I wouldn't want, and only a couple I don't get, granted I get a few now, I don't really want. They both can play the Numbers games, of HD channels total vs HD Channels with HD content. I just hope this just means more and more of both down the road.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> wheeeeeeeew! Lots of people leavin Dish Net these days


This Comment Reeks of Sarcasm:hurah:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Started looking at the HD channel line up over at D*, and thought about moving over, as my contract is coming up. There are some channels they have, that I fine interesting, Speed, SciFi, and some of the Movie Channels( I do find it interesting that they do offer both the East and West in HD, instead of just the East Feed as E* does). As I spent more time looking things over, Most of the channels I want are still in the Future, Near future, and I have almost all of the current ones anyways. Called over to D* to ask some questions, and get some pricing and couldn't get an answer on a few Questions, some of the Channels they list as HD, in D* program guide,SciFIHD, USAHD, CNNHD, FXHD, MGMHD don't say its HD Content. , TNTHD, TBSHD, ESPN, ESPN2 and others say they are. It seemed to be a mix,and confusing, CSR's(and whats new about frontline CSR's)couldn't give me answer on that either.
> 
> Then I started looking at the Hardware, thats when I decided that all this talk is to show they have new channels, cause they don't want you to pay much attention to there HD recievers.
> The idea of not having Dual Tuners, with PiP, adding an external drive, that replaces the internal drive, instead of Adding to the internal drive(Granted it doesn't cost $40 to activate)
> ...


I mentioned in your other post too...but think those channels are in HD, that you asked about...they just haven't updated the guide for some reason. It's really just personal preferance when it comes to "up converted". I have seen some of those channels on D*...and they look better than my E* SD versions... kinda like putting a dvd in an HD player, makes it look much cleaner. Some of the channels are "stretch-o-vision"...but we have those too.

BSG was actually shot in HD, but they do a lot of "hand held" camera shots to give that "right there in the action" look. You can really tell the HD difference on scenes on Basestars and the battle scenes..those are very clear...but the on ship (galactica) look, is supposed to be "dull, worn out, grungy" look...considering the events.

It just depends what shows you like that are in HD...and what channels the are on...for me SCI FI and FX are big HD priorites....but so is my dual tuner!


----------



## Thalador (Nov 27, 2006)

I just sent an email to [email protected] asking if I have any options


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Thalador said:


> The DVR is the motorola 6416. Complete trash it seems.. I may call dish to see what they have to say. Would a normal csr be able to deal with this or should I ask for someone else?


Oh man, I had a Motorola 64XX with Comcast and it was terrible. I can feel your pain.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

There are diffently some channels that I want that, but I am not willing to give up some of the hardware features. I believe that E* will add more HD content, before D* will add more hardware features. Was reading a VERY long thread about it, and D* hasn't moved on several, Dual Tuners w/pip, and skip, and a few other key hardware issues for a long time. 
I know all about how BSG, and how it was filmed. When I watch BSG on UniHD, the format is correct, nice wide screen, but some of the shots that should be clear, have a grainy overlay, when you pay attention. I still have all seasons DVR'd, from UniHD, as its still better than the SciFi. 
The 3 CSR's I have talked to so far, couldn't explain why channels that were activated as HD, don't have HD logo in there own guide. The 3rd CSR and the most helpful went over the channels, in the order they were activated, and whats REALLY wierd, as some channels were activated before others, CNNHD, MGMHD, and others were actived 1st, and channels after them were activated have the HD logo, and almost all of these, are the same that E* has. Sad that the SmithHD channel has HD logo and SciFi doesn't. SciFi, Speed, FX, CSTV, are some of the key channels for me.


----------



## Wind_River (Feb 6, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I believe that E* will add more HD content, before D* will add more hardware features.


An excellent point!!!!! I have had both D* and E* at different times and the E* hardware beat the pants off of the D* hardware.

So...we shall see what develops as we get closer to the holidays. D* is really pushing that it's the top HD service to get for Christmas. Maybe E* will eventually respond.

Since there is so much speculation about channels that are added or not added....
I will speculate as well.

Perhaps D* offered something (more $$$ ? ) to certain channels that required those channels to be exclusive to D* for a certain period of time. Maybe they lost money on the deals, but it gave them a marketing position.

D* as a "loss leader"? The "Dollar Store" of Satellite TV? :lol:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

> When I watch BSG on UniHD, the format is correct, nice wide screen, but some of the shots that should be clear, have a grainy overlay, when you pay attention.


I noticed that too...have you seen the HD DVD of the seasons? wonder if it looks like that on there too?


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> Yeah, I gotta agree...you may hear a bunch of us complain about things at D* or E*....but not enough to go FIOS....you _may_ get what your looking for from a csr...but don't count on it...i would just aim for tech support on the menu...they should help you more than the Philippines.


I agree with your assessment about csrs and calling tech support, I am thinking serioulsy about getting a Sumsung 56 inch DLP LED, do you like yours ron


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> BSG was actually shot in HD, but they do a lot of "hand held" camera shots to give that "right there in the action" look. You can really tell the HD difference on scenes on Basestars and the battle scenes..those are very clear...but the on ship (galactica) look, is supposed to be "dull, worn out, grungy" look...considering the events.


Also worth mentioning about Battlestar Galactica... I read something from the creators a year or so back, and they said they want the in-ship stuff to have a documentary kind of look. The idea is for the viewer to feel like he is there on the ship with the crew, and not to be wowed by high-definition super-detail. So there is some intentional special-effects process going on there to essentially downgrade the detail in some areas to give it that grainy look.

The space scenes, however, look pretty sharp in HD.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

richiephx said:


> I would bet that you won't get a response to your question. A lot of information that is stated here, is here say or speculation, and is said based on emotion instead of fact.


I wasn't expecting a response regarding the suggestion that "lots of people are leaving Dish". It was a put-up-or-shut-up statement, I just phrased it as a question -- a rhetorical question -- because I liked the sarcasm of it. Very passive-aggressive of me.

Ain't I a stinka?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Wind_River said:


> D* as a "loss leader"? The "Dollar Store" of Satellite TV? :lol:


Or perhaps DISH has lost its claim on the leadership in HD role for the next year or so? Or maybe forever?

I think the latter myself.


----------



## Wind_River (Feb 6, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> Or perhaps DISH has lost its claim on the leadership in HD role for the next year or so? Or maybe forever?
> 
> I think the latter myself.


My friend did decide to dump the dish.

She said that D* makes it sound like the other service is "the bestest service what ever was". And she thought D* will hold its breath until someone says that they agree. (She said that some services just need agreement and acceptance for the decisions they make.)

So....she is "dumping the dish"....saving lives. She is a Saint.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> Or perhaps DISH has lost its claim on the leadership in HD role for the next year or so? Or maybe forever?
> 
> I think the latter myself.


Seriosly do have anything constructive to add to this forum other than the usual "D* now has more HD than E*, so therefore my satellite company is better than yours so nyaaa, nyaaaa, nyaaaa, nyaaaa, nyaaaa"? If not why don't you find something better to do with your time like actually watch some of those HD channels you have now. You'd think after years of only having a handful of HD on D* you'd be so busy watching now that they've got so many you wouldn't have time to troll the E* forums.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

Ya know, I have D* and I am overly happy that E* has put the pressure on them for some time to get their butts into gear. Now it's the opposite... Big deal. What we can be thankfull for is the generous amounts of HD coming online. Cable companies are in for a HELL of a ride when E* and D* get all their new sats online. So E* has some work to do... D* took two years! Waiting a few months for E* customers to get more is nothing... If I had E* I wouldn't dump em... Just be patient.


----------



## pickadish (Sep 2, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Seriosly do have anything constructive to add to this forum other than the usual "D* now has more HD than E*, so therefore my satellite company is better than yours so nyaaa, nyaaaa, nyaaaa, nyaaaa, nyaaaa"? If not why don't you find something better to do with your time like actually watch some of those HD channels you have now. You'd think after years of only having a handful of HD on D* you'd be so busy watching now that they've got so many you wouldn't have time to troll the E* forums.


>>Quote:
>>Originally Posted by ScoBuck 
>>Or perhaps DISH has lost its claim on the leadership in HD role for the next year or so? Or maybe forever?

>>I think the latter myself.

This guy ( or maybe gal ) will never have anything constructive to add.

Impossible to have an objective ( or intelligent ) conversation with.

Really better to just ignore as just a D* cheerleader anyway.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Or perhaps DISH has lost its claim on the leadership in HD role for the next year or so? Or maybe forever?
> 
> I think the latter myself.


Oh yeah? Well, my Dad can beat up your dad!!! So there!


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

:nono2: Yep - I find it interesting that the 'other side' of the argument has all of you folks so perturbed. The truth hurts?

You folks only sound like cheerleaders to me.

Instead of discussing what I say, you choose to discuss ME (and I don't care) - it shows how weak your side of this is.

But as I said, they WILL catch up - but WHEN is the question. Enjoy VOOM and your 70 national channels nono2: )


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> :nono2: Yep - I find it interesting that the 'other side' of the argument has all of you folks so perturbed. The truth hurts?
> 
> You folks only sound like cheerleaders to me.
> 
> ...


What do you expect from someone with a sports mentality


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Also worth mentioning about Battlestar Galactica... I read something from the creators a year or so back, and they said they want the in-ship stuff to have a documentary kind of look. The idea is for the viewer to feel like he is there on the ship with the crew, and not to be wowed by high-definition super-detail. So there is some intentional special-effects process going on there to essentially downgrade the detail in some areas to give it that grainy look.
> 
> The space scenes, however, look pretty sharp in HD.


yeah, and actually i kinda like it...if you follow the story and everything the people on the ships are going through....it wouldn't be all bright and pretty anyway...it gives it a more realistic look....but your right when they kick over to a big ole space battle....it looks and sounds sweet...which brings up another question...since "true HD" channels bring 5.1 surround....are these channels that D* has that people are questioning being "true HD"....broadcasting in 5.1...with the "in HD...and 5.1 surround where available" popping up at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You have to allow Scobuck time to gloat . He had to go 2 years without any new hd and he is just feeling his oats. Now that being said , I don't think it is very adult of him to keep on baiting DISH subs with how great and superior that DIRECTv is. 

Yes,I would like to have more hd that DIrectv has and yes I want their version of vod compared to DISHonline that sucks right now. 

But NO , NO, NO I don't want to pay all that money upfront for my hd receivers, just to lease. 

And NO I don't like the way the external hard drive works with directv receivers replacing the internal hard drive. 

I love my 622/722 dvrs and I love being able to record up to 3 things (1 ota , 2 sat) at a time on all 3 of my dvrs. Yes ,I paid for them as I wanted to keep them to sell later on E-bay or to trade them in to Dishdepot.com if I wanted for credit towards the newer dvrs that DISH comes out with. 

So in the end DISH could always add more hd national channels that I really want like Sci -Fi, Fx , USa by reclaiming bandwith . Most likely newer encoders that will allow 6 hd channels on one transponder vs 4 presently on their hd locals.

DISH could always improve their vod selection or pair with say Netflix to provide internet delivered subscriptions of their service . 

So in the end if you are DISH sub and you are patient , like most of our DIRECTV brothers and sisters have been for the last two years, we can see the few shortcomings that DISH presently suffering from fixed . Remember that most of the national channels that are on DIRECTV in hd that DISH doesn't have right now, are upconverts with limited hd . Be patient and you will see the promised land soon. Just take a ticket from Scobuck who has been patient and some say delusional in his support of his provider and you too will be happy someday. Just don't gloat when DISH comes back into the lead with more hd. Be the bigger person.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> :nono2: Yep - I find it interesting that the 'other side' of the argument has all of you folks so perturbed. The truth hurts?
> 
> You folks only sound like cheerleaders to me.
> 
> ...


Actually I think you hit the nail right on the head there. The problem here is that you are trying to start an argument where's it's not appropriate. Just like it would inappropriate for me to go over to the D* forums and list reasons why I feel E* is superior to D*. I'm pretty sure i've read posts from moderators on this board that if you insist on playing the "my satellite provider is better than yours" game that it should be done in the General discussion forum.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> So in the end if you are DISH sub and you are patient , like most of our DIRECTV brothers and sisters have been for the last two years, we can see the few shortcomings that DISH presently suffering from fixed .


And I bet it doesn't take *two years *to catch up.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Richard King said:


> And I bet it doesn't take *two years *to catch up.


And I bet it takes close to 1 year.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Actually I think you hit the nail right on the head there. The problem here is that you are trying to start an argument where's it's not appropriate. Just like it would inappropriate for me to go over to the D* forums and list reasons why I feel E* is superior to D*. I'm pretty sure i've read posts from moderators on this board that if you insist on playing the "my satellite provider is better than yours" game that it should be done in the General discussion forum.


Good for you, but rest assured that PLENTY of dish fans constantly post in the directv forums as well.


----------



## pickadish (Sep 2, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> :nono2: Instead of discussing what I say, you choose to discuss ME (and I don't care) - it shows how weak your side of this is.
> 
> nono2: )


It's what you say that make people comment on you.

Why is it weak to discuss you in the first place?

You add no value as a conversationalist and no one takes you the least bit serious so why not pick a little fun?

All in good sport.

Please continue ( gimme a "D" ).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Enough. Closed


----------

